# Jayden McNeill 4.97 3x3 single WR Fail



## AidanNoogie (Jul 16, 2018)

dropped the cube at 3.60....


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 16, 2018)

@Brest


----------



## obelisk477 (Jul 16, 2018)

i felt physical pain watching this


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jul 16, 2018)

The worst thing I have ever watched


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 16, 2018)

That's got to sting.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 16, 2018)

What? Did they check the scramble?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jul 16, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> What? Did they check the scramble?


not sure.. it was an ll skip tho, so thats prolly why it would of been so fast.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 16, 2018)

EDIT: Image shows dropping on the AUF at 3.63


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 16, 2018)

That really hurts to see. I feel really bad for Jayden.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 16, 2018)

It's painful just to watch!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jul 16, 2018)

AUF at 3.370


----------



## 1973486 (Jul 16, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> @Brest



I'm not Brest but this


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## h2f (Jul 16, 2018)

Someone posted this on FB:

L2 U L2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 B R2 F' L2 D' L B' U2
x' z2
F D R2' F' R
y U' R' U R
L U L' U L U L'
y' R' U R R' U' R' F R F' U R U' z' y y' x2 x' z z' x2 y2 y' y x2 z2 x2 L2

23HTM with cancelations.

http://bit.ly/2upMHPi


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Jul 16, 2018)

Could have been first official sub-4 3x3 solve.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 16, 2018)

i cant express how much i feel nor what i feel

that must really hurt

you can see his regret (not sure if thats the right word) right after he finishes

rip the might-have-been 3.88 and the first ever official sub-4


----------



## Douf (Jul 16, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> What? Did they check the scramble?


Always wondered, how do they check a scramble after the fact?


----------



## CarterK (Jul 16, 2018)

Douf said:


> Always wondered, how do they check a scramble after the fact?


You scramble it again and check it with the video/give it to the competitor to try and reconstruct.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 16, 2018)

OH NO


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 16, 2018)

Ouch...


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 16, 2018)

Oh dear.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 17, 2018)

please delete this I was having a good day


----------



## BenBergen (Jul 17, 2018)

Taking into account how the last pair cancels with the OLL, that’s a 23 move solution. Speed FMC much!


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 17, 2018)

A non-cubing friend somehow found this and linked me it on Facebook, I'm so sad for you Jay, but at least good gifs can come from this when time passes/now.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 17, 2018)

That hurts a lot, next time the same person this situation in 100s of years later, assuming he/she continues attending WCA competitions.


----------



## asacuber (Jul 17, 2018)

oh noo


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Jul 19, 2018)

The Jay McNeil Sympathy Club
No explanation necessary
Still an incredible solve and he deserved a 3x3 WR
Members: 16


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 19, 2018)

Joining.


----------



## Reizii_ (Jul 19, 2018)

I can almost feel his pain. Jeez.


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Jul 19, 2018)

I named my chat this with all of my friends


----------



## pglewis (Jul 19, 2018)

Ya know when they keep replaying a NASCAR wreck but you keep watching and grimace every time anyway? That.


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 19, 2018)

stop


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 19, 2018)

Joining


----------



## Loser (Jul 19, 2018)

Ronxu said:


> stop


Please


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 26, 2018)

Extremely frustrating for Jay,

Ughhhhhhhh!


----------

